# Friday Pixs!!!!!!!!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pics of the family at Tough Country in Lane City.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pictures from River Run ATV park this past weekend in Jacksonville. They had a cook off also and 2cooler Kyle 2601 boss just had a new pit made, so we participated. 
My ribs came out ok out of 23 Teams. Kyle got 3rd place chicken also.

Video from the trip 




1. the pit, he had 2 of these made. Cool, with electronic temp control. Rush Wellsite Services
2. the guys
3. everybody waiting for me to finish with breakfast
4. breakfast
5. me in a mudhole
6. me in a race
7. Myself and Kyle receiving our awards


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

roses gotten for my late stepdad


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

few more


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Few from Galvestons Featherfest*

Red Tail Hawk and Barn Owl. The hawk was dinning on Dove.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My USB drive. What in the world will I think of next.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

You should see it now! 

Crabs last Sunday

Cracked slab from a souped up burner...by a left footed bowling ball place kicker 

Used crow up the creek in Sargent

B Listers helping out

You can't do that! :smile:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

rats with wings, lol


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a few.
















Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Some pics I haven't posted here before.

East coast floundering. These fish will orient to structure, and we would catch them in as deep as 60 feet of water. One of our favorite techniques is to dead stick or slow jig a lead head jig with either a gulp jerk bait or a live spot. 
Flounder weren't the only things that would eat the live spot, though.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Mesquite Shaving set


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

new truck....ready to get this thing decked out.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

yesterday I had a visitor waiting outside


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

A few more.























Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

This past weekend our youngest competed in the Regional Special Olympic Games in Brenham. 
He competed against three other athletes in the Pentathlon. Two were from Magnolia ISD, and one other from 
his school.
Friday - High Jump - Bronze Medal
Friday - 400M Run - 4th Place Ribbon
Sat - Long Jump - Silver Medal
Sat - Shot Put - Gold Metal -18' 10" which is his personal best.
Sat - 100M Run - Bronze Medal
Overall Pentathlon&#8230;.Silver Medalist!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Little pigs caught at the deer lease
One of my hounds 
The one that got away last year


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Grandson feeding a Giraffe at the Zoo
Baby Sister made the Zoo trip also
Bugs, Shrimp, & Beer....Life is good !

And a 1968 Ford F-100...I wish I still had !


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

I dont post much anymore but i couldnt resist a little brag.

2011 Texas international grappling festival, second place his division.










Great pic right before his opponet taps out.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Pulled the trigger on one of these (delivery scheduled for 2 weeks and a day) ...
To get me more of these ...


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

3 monkeys in a tree...


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice new toy Spec.... Here's mine.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*My girls*


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*USMTS*

3/25/11 Boothill Speedway , Greenwood La


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

baby Eland we delivered last weekend, mom died during birth due to complications
sunrise at the ranch
cool photo of me


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Whats up with the ballast so far forward?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

The girl eats a hamburger...I'd say she's rather excited about it.
Post peanut butter and jelly.

A friend came by and decided that I wasn't spoiling her.....so he dropped a ten spot on her lol.

When you see these.......these aren't far behind.
Supper goin in the oven last night.

I leave you with Mr. Lowshoulders, one of the bigger ones I've seen.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Some Temple TX Rollerderby, Centex Sirens VS Austin's Hell Marys...














































If you a rollerderby fan, lot more photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/collections/72157626066794892/


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hmmmmm...Timber Rattler>>endangered species....WW


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*USMTS*

3/24/11 Rosebowl Speedway , Winona Tx


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My son in his new Ghillie suit he got for Christmas.
His Jack rabbit he got last weekend. Its soon to be a Jackalope.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> baby Eland we delivered last weekend, mom died during birth due to complications
> sunrise at the ranch
> cool photo of me


dude i had the same angel clipped on my visor when my truck got stolen!


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*2 Cool !!*



SeaTex said:


> This past weekend our youngest competed in the Regional Special Olympic Games in Brenham.
> He competed against three other athletes in the Pentathlon. Two were from Magnolia ISD, and one other from
> his school.
> Friday - High Jump
> ...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> dude i had the same angel clipped on my visor when my truck got stolen!


was given to me by my grandma before she passed away a few years ago...been in my trucks ever since. :cheers:


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Backstage with Dierks Bentley last weekend at Chilifest


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*USMTS*

3/18/11 Golden Triangle Raceway Park Beaumont, Tx


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good to see another dirt tracker on here. I ran I.M.C.A mods for 6 years. Power to weight ratio on crappy tires makes for a lot of fun!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My oldest son's Eagle Award kit that will be presented to him at his Eagle ceremony May 7th.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

From the 500 year flood in Nashville


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

My hangout in August...New Mexico.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

My son with a fish he caught last weekend and getting ready for a little pig hunting.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I don't have much this week, just a new recipe for bread pudding I am working on for Easter dinner. The new Go Pro Hero cam is still under development, and I am heading north to the piney woods tomorrow on the 'wing to play some more with it. I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> dude i had the same angel clipped on my visor when my truck got stolen!


I had one clipped to the visor on a truck my buddy totaled for me.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Few from the last two days and a couple of my toys, Goags built rod and a new Laguna rod


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Found this place off of Veterans Memorial Wednesday. That Lone Star Card will buy you danged near anything! LMAO


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Our 18 month old twin Grandsons exploring*

Having fun


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

"Excuse me, It IS treat-thirty you know" 

The "Thinker"


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Here are a few*

-Fight night down in San Marcos last night.
-My son and I
-My daughter the librarian
-Crawfish from last weekend
-Scout Sunday
-1st place Tigers in the pinewood derby, 2nd pack wide
-Daughter at deer lease
-The great hunter


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Got the guts?

Jetty time

HAHA!!

Beach gathering


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Leaving froggies last Tuesday morning


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*My chubby bunny at the beach in Miami *

From our trip to Naples to pick up a new dealer


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

*Got your CMP M1 Garand yet?*

Waited my whole life for an M1. Guess what the Fedex guy brought this morning!

Better hurry up and get yours before they are all gone.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Took it to the range and sighted it in. Last three shots are touching each other! Sweet!

100 yards and a lot of wind.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Pow, Pow, Pow, PLING......Re-load!!
Awsome purchase!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Great weapon, and I luv the shirt.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Good looking furniture on that Garand!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I got a nice hat from my boss at lunch on the dock. rs


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Pulled the trigger on one of these (delivery scheduled for 2 weeks and a day) ...
> To get me more of these ...No, I bought it to hunt ducks, catch fish, entertain my kids, and to have an escape plan to the water when my boat owning friends can't go ... if that's funny to you, you can hop right to the front of the "kiss my *** line".


Chill doode, you're knot alone...everybody loves divers! I've just never seen anybody buy a bote to target them! Heck...put a trolling motor on it and we can potlick the Thursday Sheldon Tournament together! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Sargent supper...select rib eyes from the HEB in Bay City


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Sargent supper...select rib eyes from the HEB in Bay City


The select ones are the ones that don't run.:slimer: rs


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Rusty S said:


> The select ones are the ones that don't run.:slimer: rs




Stayed an extra night down there with a couple of ball players! They talked me into it!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

There U go. rs


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Rusty S said:


> There U go. rs


I hear you!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> I hear you!


No Sir. Not me!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Great photos. So many folks having SO much fun in so many different ways.

No doubt about it. I've GOT to get a life!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Tax day crawfish and an AWESOME house band!! Those boys were WILD!!....and hungry.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Tank we designed and set up for a customer today


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Brassnadz said:


> Waited my whole life for an M1. Guess what the Fedex guy brought this morning!
> 
> Better hurry up and get yours before they are all gone.


Me and my Dad watched Band of Brothers a couple of weeks before he passed away. He bought 4 guns his last month alive. This was the last one he wanted and he said he was done. Wish I could have gotten it for him.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Great photos. So many folks having SO much fun in so many different ways.
> 
> No doubt about it. *I've GOT to get a life*!


LOL..You and Me, Betty...You and me !!!! 

Great pix this week, Folks...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

1) 7000 post,lol, 2) 2 floors to go,3) gettin ready for their demise and my ates,lol :brew2:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

First trip to PINS for the twins.
1.Runnin the beach
2. Gettin rigged
3. Gettin ready to cast


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry to hog space on the thread, but, ya know how proud daddys can be.hwell:
One of my girls' first cast into the surf.:smile:


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

One of our pets...(spotted fallow)


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*A few random contributions*

First, met up with my dad at my nephews soccer practice and noticed this huge pine tree.

Second, just a pic of my girl Charlotte.

Third is my nephew right after he passed the ball in at one of his soccer games.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

One more...Only in Texas


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

the wife's in the hill country with friends, I'm free to cook any dang thing I want....

Venison backstrap...


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Me and my Dad watched Band of Brothers a couple of weeks before he passed away. He bought 4 guns his last month alive. This was the last one he wanted and he said he was done. Wish I could have gotten it for him.


Its not too late to get one in his honor. I got this one from the Civilian Marksmanship Program. 
www.thecmp.org

Its a service grade Springfield Armory vintage 1955. I wasnt expecting it to look this good. It looks more like a CMP special than a service grade. They still have them for $599. Thats a steal considering I have seen them in much worse shape in stores and shows for $1000+. Better get one while the gettin's good.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> I hear you!


I wonder what that idiot is tryin to do,I mean besides tryin to get himself killed. hwell:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

mstrelectricman said:


> I wonder what that idiot is tryin to do,I mean besides tryin to get himself killed. hwell:


Of all the bidders on the "Paint parking lot light poles and fixtures"...he was the cheapest! :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Of all the bidders on the "Paint parking lot light poles and fixtures"...he was the cheapest! :rotfl:


LOL.. I thought he was trying to change the bulb...but his ladder was just a shade short...:rotfl:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Whats the difference in the H&R Garand and the Springfield? Just manufacturers?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. I thought he was trying to change the bulb...but his ladder was just a shade short...:rotfl:


That's what I was thinkin. I bet that fool didn't even have any insurance. The idiots that hired him aren't smart enough to have realized that if he fell and got hurt, he would get a lawyer and sue! Darwin at work! You can't fix STUPID!


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

porkchoplc said:


> Whats the difference in the H&R Garand and the Springfield? Just manufacturers?


Yes, basically. Made to same spec's. Collectors prefer some mfg'ers over others.


----------

